# Applegath



## Scousegit (Aug 18, 2005)

Fifty years ago tonight Rea Towings Applegarth sank while assisting the Shire steamer Perthshire off the Alfred Entrance to Birkenhead docks. All the crew of 7 were lost.

It was one of the worse accidents in the Mersey.

It was a day pretty much like today in that it was freezing cold, the tide was pretty much at the same time and it was also a Wednesday if I remember correctly.

Scouse.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Scousegit said:


> Fifty years ago tonight Rea Towings Applegarth sank while assisting the Shire steamer Perthshire off the Alfred Entrance to Birkenhead docks. All the crew of 7 were lost.
> 
> It was one of the worse accidents in the Mersey.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine, Johnny Dolphin, was a trimmer on the Applegarth when she was sunk by the Perthshire, he never made it out of the engine room.
Perthshire docked in Vittoria Dock, Birkenhead, and a night shift of dockers boarded her to commence loading. One of the deckhands was taking a runner of the winch barrel when he was
caught up and dragged through the winch. So Perthshire killed eight men that night 
There is a photo in Marconi Sahib's gallery of the Applegarth in Bidston drydock after she was salvaged.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=161768

Pat


----------

